

Turn any part of your screen into a playable level of Super Mario Bros - aaronrandall
http://aaronrandall.com/blog/screentendo/

======
gergles
Could we get a binary rather than install a dependency manager to install a
dependency manager to install god knows what to build the code for an app that
we'll probably run once than delete?

I mean, it's cool, but it's a lot of work to get it running. A lot more people
could appreciate it if you had a binary.

------
recursive
As far as I can tell, this only works on Mac OSX, which doesn't seem to be
explicitly stated. It seems worth pointing out.

~~~
eridius
All of the technologies it references (e.g. Cocoa, SpriteKit, the various
specific API calls it mentions) are all strictly OS X. I would have thought
the name "Cocoa" is recognizable enough on its own to indicate OS X.

~~~
frostmatthew
> All of the technologies it references (e.g. Cocoa, SpriteKit, the various
> specific API calls it mentions) are all strictly OS X

I've never heard of Cocoa or SpriteKit, as I'm sure is the case for many
others who don't use OS X - when seeing the name of something for the first
time nobody thinks "oh that must be for OS X"...

~~~
eridius
> when seeing the name of something for the first time nobody thinks "oh that
> must be for OS X"

No, but when seeing a few technologies referenced for the first time, your
immediate reaction shouldn't be "I bet that's cross-platform" either. And
since the screenshots show OS X and the referenced browser (Safari) is an OS X
browser, it should be pretty easy to figure out it's an OS X thing.

------
nkozyra
Seems like a really simple way to do a level-editor on paper - draw it, scan
it and convert it.

~~~
aaronrandall
That's a great idea. If I could get the image processing to run fast enough,
I'd love to get to a point where you could have Screentendo overlay a video
(of a scrolling level for example), and have the level blocks generate as the
video played.

~~~
Someone1234
My Sony phone has augmented reality toys that kind of do this. Point your
phone at a table top, and dinosaurs appear which are able to navigate objects
on the table and trees grow out of things.

~~~
johnmaguire2013
The Sony PS4 also has demos with the same idea.

------
nsxwolf
No binary? I couldn't build this on my Yosemite box. ld: library not found for
-lPods-Screentendo-GPUImage

~~~
aaronrandall
You'll need to install cocoapods (the dependency manager) using:

    
    
      sudo gem install cocoapods
    

then in the project root, run the following to install the dependencies:

    
    
      pod install
    

I'll update the GitHub repo with instructions :)

~~~
JoshTriplett
There's something very strange about using a third-party package manager to
install another third-party package manager.

------
mrspeaker
Ha, fantastic stuff! I've always wanted to do this in my code editor, with the
platforms being the various levels of code indentation.

~~~
aaronrandall
Yeah I played around with building levels in TextEdit while I was developing
the app - it's a lot of fun watching lines of text turn into platforms for
Mario, and it allows for iterating on level design really quickly :)

------
wodenokoto
That is a really funny idea! The execution looks good too. Great thing to have
on ones resume/portfolio!

~~~
aaronrandall
Thanks, glad you liked it!

------
eridal
terrific idea!!

now somebody should hack a bookmarklet?

~~~
aaronrandall
I'd love to see someone build this as a bookmarklet - I wouldn't know where to
begin with image processing in JavaScript. Maybe a project for another day...

